# Broken eggs!



## Rachaelrachierach (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi there I have two Hermann tortoises, Tallulah and Albert, they are both 7 years old. 
On 30/6/14 Tallulah laid her very first egg!!! Unfortunately it was crushed n just yolk... I bathed her n cleaned her n she pooped out more yolk- no shell this time...
On the 2/7/14 Tallulah laid her second egg! But sadly crushed n just yolk!! 
They are both outside on warm dummy's days n she has a fav patch of grass where she is nesting- the grass is bald here now n it is where both eggs were laid, it doesn't have a hole though...

Is this normal for crushed infertile eggs?
What do I do?
Should I dig a small hole for her eggs?
Is this a sign for real fertilised eggs????

Really looking forward to some answers m replies!! 
Thanks in advance x


----------



## dmmj (Jul 3, 2014)

They were prob. jut duds, though the one without a shell, how is the calcium in her diet?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 3, 2014)

Be sure you have a nice "dirt" place where she can dig a hole. If a tortoise egg breaks inside the tortoise you run the risk of injury from the broken shell inside her body.


----------



## Rachaelrachierach (Jul 6, 2014)

She has calcium on all of her food and has cuttle fish once a week for her beak x


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 6, 2014)

Leave the cuttlebone in her habitat so she can eat it whenever she wants. It sounds like she doesn't have a good nesting spot. Can she dig?


----------



## Rachaelrachierach (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah she is able to dig as the soil is good n sturdy. Think I'm going to make a small hole to start her off. She dug all the grass away so she's left bare soil but no actual holes x


----------



## Harry (Jul 14, 2014)

Please vote here:

http://strawpoll.me/2116357

For the best Russian tortoise bedding/substrate.


----------

